# What do you think of the new Supersized McDonald's in Chicago?



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

If you don't know, in celebration of McDonald's 50th anniversary, McDonald's decided to replace the famous and enormous Rock n Roll McDonald's with an even bigger monstrosity.

Here is a good news article on the celebration and new McDonald's:
http://www.strategiy.com/inews.asp?id=20050416143921

Now, I'm not bashing the entire structure. It has it's moments with some great furniture and spectacular views of the city. But compared to the other designs, it is nothing remarkable.

I found it pretty amazing that McDonald's asked some of Chicago's top architects to design a new McDonald's but then dismissed their ideas and instead opted out for its own inhouse designer's vision.
http://www.chicagotribune.com/features/arts/chi-0408080302aug08,1,2660369.story?ctrack=1&cset=true

Here were the proposals:
Helmut Jahn:

















_Helmut Jahn's plan for the River North McDonald's featured a giant pair of golden arches that created a gateway for cars and pedestrians. 
The Jahn-designed restaurant would have had whimsical electronic signs attached to its steel-and-glass exterior. As seen in the computerized rendering, the arches would have had a powerful urban presence._

Dan Coffey:









_In Dan Coffey's McDonald's design, the restaurant becomes a collage of elements. An elevated ramp leads drive-through customers over a ground-level Ronald McDonald park._

And the best in my opinion, Martin Wolf:









_
A strikingly modern design for a new McDonald's in River North, by Chicago architect Martin Wolf, was one of three contemporary plans invited, and then rejected, by Oak Brook-based McDonald's earlier this year._

And what does McDonald's come up with?
Past (first McDonald's in Des Plaines, IL):









Present McDonald's:









I understand where McDonald's is coming from with this design, but that does not mean I agree with it. Sure it's a blast from the past and pays homage to their humble beginnings, but there is nothing humble about _this_ building in the first place. Fifty years ago this design was spaceage- it is no longer. Instead of moving on and taking a futuristic approach, McDonald's sticks with the tried and true. I guess for possible redemption, McDonald's has another chance with a 10,000 sq. ft. restaurant near their HQ in Oak Brook, IL.


----------



## EdZed (Mar 29, 2005)

I cant believe there is such a big demand for a mcdonalds. The actual building designs are nice though, but personally I cant stand mcdonalds food.


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Yeah, I agree. I think they are mainly driven by the growing Asian market, where eating at McDonald's is considered a treat and special occasion.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Good thread. 

Edzed - interestingly enough, this McDonald's is one of the highest in gross sales in the world. I'm not saying that's a good thing, just that there is a demand. 

This McDonald's is located in an ultra-touristy area of Chicago. Hard Rock Cafe is nearby as is the Rainforest Cafe. I think I speak for most Chicagoans when I say that people from the city don't visit these places. I'm sort of embarassed by it, if anything. As for the design of the restaurant, I think it's a bit overindulgent and I don't care for the combination of modernism and neo-traditionalism (i.e., "faux historical").


----------



## Nutterbug (Feb 3, 2005)

Chicago ranked near the top as one of the fattest cities in America in the "Supersize Me" movie.


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

Very great settle of the Corporate label Identity, "Super Size".


----------



## capitan harlock (Apr 25, 2004)

Nutterbug said:


> Chicago ranked near the top as one of the fattest cities in America in the "Supersize Me" movie.


 :runaway: 
     
yes, you are right!!!bravo!


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

I just think that it looks really tacky but I guess is better than the average McDonalds. :runaway:


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

That gynormous Mc Donald's "M" ON Helmut's proposal is DISGUSTING. lol


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

Dan Coffey's design in inspiring. Such a nice fusion of form with a much more modern symbolism and edge to the design. I really like what is peaks of. Modern and fresh with just the right amount of symbolism.

What were McDonalds thinking in choosing the boring and tired retrofuturistic design? It breaks no new ground and as some of you say implies backward thinking.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

It looks awesome. This is the wave of the future!


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

The designs are great!


----------



## potto (Sep 12, 2002)

samsonyuen said:


> It looks awesome. This is the wave of the future!


A big corporate logo sat in the middle of a car park? No thanks


----------



## potto (Sep 12, 2002)

spyguy999 said:


> Yeah, I agree. I think they are mainly driven by the growing Asian market, where eating at McDonald's is considered a treat and special occasion.


I know wierd isnt it. In this country it is considered embarrassing to eat at Mcdonalds unless 

a) you are very pissed, there isnt a kebab place nearby and have desperate emergency hunger pangs at 2am, 
b) you are poor and are misguided into thinking that it is money well spent for that feeling of eating something... anything!
c) from a dysfunctional family and have never seen anyone prepare and cook normal food before
d) A naughty businessman hoping no one has seen him, using it as comfort food after his stressful day and before his long commute home


----------



## szehoong (Sep 11, 2002)

spyguy999 said:


> Yeah, I agree. I think they are mainly driven by the growing Asian market, where eating at McDonald's is considered a treat and special occasion.




That is not so true in many Asian countries. I know for sure that McD isn't a big thing here although they are mushrooming here. And usually it is my last choice for a meal. Oh .....and my sister hates McD! 

The opening of McD downtown KL are also fuelled by the tourism market where for some very strange reason......lots of tourist love to eat at McD although there are many great food around. Maybe it is because they wouldn't wanna faced with the uncertainty of foreign food and wanted something familiar. I think that is McD's best strategy - to provide familiar food worldwide. And they are also cheap


----------



## musang (Apr 20, 2005)

they are not really that cheap here.. about RM15 for value meal.. i had to think many many many times.. funny thing is that they even get their Halal cert from Malaysia.. hmmm


----------



## potto (Sep 12, 2002)

halal mcdonalds! Lol I didnt know that Allah blessed mechanically removed meat and sinew!


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

spyguy999 said:


> Present McDonald's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally i think those retro mcdonalds are nicer than the average fastfood restraunt. Also Mcdonalds is nasty uke: only theyre fries and ice cream are good and the service is shit. But Mcdonalds is succesful cause of all the little kids guzzling thier food and stupid happy meals. I might go there rarely just to get fries or ice cream when i dont have that much money to spend with me but otherwise no.


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

Why they don't do a second great arch in St-Louis, it would kick arse... :jk:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

thats one hot fast food outlet!


----------



## szehoong (Sep 11, 2002)

potto said:


> halal mcdonalds! Lol I didnt know that Allah blessed mechanically removed meat and sinew!



Halal meaning that the animals slaughtered for the meat served are slaughtered in accordance to Islamic ways. Maybe a Muslim would have a better explanation on that


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

I hate McDonald except for the Chicken Nugget so I think that making a bigger McDonald is just dumb.


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

there's a mcdonalds exactly like that like two blocks from my house!!! btw, i hate mcdonalds, the burgers are small and the fries are greasy...


----------



## Gendo (Dec 4, 2003)

The first one is ridiculous.


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

musang said:


> they are not really that cheap here.. about RM15 for value meal.. i had to think many many many times.. funny thing is that they even get their Halal cert from Malaysia.. hmmm


Yes but for foreigners in Malaysia with strong western currency in their wallets the price of the meal might at well be nothing. Trust me it's cheap to tourists. I guess the real reason tourists eat it is due to convenience and expected quality... they know what to expect - most tourists would not eat it all the time while OS, just when they feel the need as I do.

Australian Maccas is by far the best quality I have eaten. I don't know why - maybe the produce.


----------



## szehoong (Sep 11, 2002)

Avatar said:


> Yes but for foreigners in Malaysia with strong western currency in their wallets the price of the meal might at well be nothing. Trust me it's cheap to tourists. I guess the real reason tourists eat it is due to convenience and expected quality... they know what to expect - most tourists would not eat it all the time while OS, just when they feel the need as I do.
> 
> Australian Maccas is by far the best quality I have eaten. I don't know why - maybe the produce.



He's in Bahrain and was saying that a McD Value Meal in Bahrain cost about RM15. IN Malaysia it is much cheaper at about RM8 (approx USD$ 2) for a large-sized Value Meal


----------

